# Already getting the bug...



## tree md (Jul 8, 2010)

Here I am supposed to be getting psyched up for my fishing trip next week and I can't think of anything but getting back in my deer woods.

I got lots of work to do. I've got two new locations I want to hang stands that I found while late season scouting, I need to prune some limbs that bothered me last year, weedeat my trails and around my big feeder, hang cameras and put out some mineral blocks. Been raining here for a week. Too wet to even get out and shoot my bow. We got flooding going on here.

Come on October!!!


----------

